

BBC Digital Planet: Chris Anderson (ed. in chief of wired) on "Freeconomics" - theblackbox
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p003jcll
From blurb:<p>How have web companies like Google, YouTube and Yahoo! built successful businesses when most of their products are free?<p>That's the question Wired magazine's editor-in-chief Chris Anderson asks in his new book FREE. Gareth chats to him about 'freeconomics' and future business models for net content.<p>Chris also shares his passion for building DIY Drones. These are small unmanned aerial vehicles, built by amateur enthusiasts using 'open source' hardware.
======
theblackbox
About 28 mins long but first 10 mins on "freeconomics" .... anyone else
struggle to find an agreeable pronunciation of that word!

From blurb:

How have web companies like Google, YouTube and Yahoo! built successful
businesses when most of their products are free?

That's the question Wired magazine's editor-in-chief Chris Anderson asks in
his new book FREE. Gareth chats to him about 'freeconomics' and future
business models for net content.

Chris also shares his passion for building DIY Drones. These are small
unmanned aerial vehicles, built by amateur enthusiasts using 'open source'
hardware.

